# Obama Ad: Little Girls Need Government Condoms to Make 'Dreams' Come True



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama Ad: Little Girls Need Government Condoms to Make 'Dreams' Come True*

www.breitbart.com

The Obama campaign has cut a new ad in which it suggests that little girls are being endangered by Republicans who want to do away with mandated contraception co


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)




----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Just when I think the left can't possibly disgust me anymore, they do. The kicker is that they bother to lie and think we're dumb enough to believe it.

Enjoy your sex-selective abortions and planned parenthood blood money, scumbags. Your halt on spawning is a very good thing for future generations.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Now as the parent of two daughters, I think the biggest danger to little girls is parents who don't parent. The same goes for little boys. Free condoms only work if they are used. Let's be honest, how many of the "accidental" & "unintended" pregnancies of the welfare masses happened because of failed birth control?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh if only his mother had a couple of condoms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

My father use to say abortion should be retroactive. He was a good union guy.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

It's sad that this shit can't even be made up anymore but that it is actually true makes it just scary.


----------

